# Stahls Rhinestones



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

So I went to Stahls.com today and found out they carry Rhinestones..

The going rate is $53.00 per 50 gross... $17.00 per 10 gross OUCH... Them must be some FANCY rhinestones... They don't really advertise them as anything special but they seem pretty pricey?..

Anyone try these yet?... Do they offer the added bling for the money?

Kevin


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you looked at other sites? These are compliant with the requirements for children's wear laws. I just got mine today. They seem to be good quality. Quality stones are not inexpensive. While they do not compare the machine cut, Precosia, or Swarovsky in sparkle, they are not cheap looking either. The price you quoted is not the price I see on Stahls site.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe I'm a "preferred" customer and get special pricing? LOL

$53.00 per 50 gross is what I see... I've looked at lots of websites... For example Matt at TheRhinestoneWorld.com sells Low Lead Rhinestones and his are roughly $10.00 per 10 gross where Stahls was at $17.00 per 10 gross on what I'm seeing for the same color... Their 50 gross price is very similar however.

ShineArt USA... Their Low Leads for the same color...$11.20 for 50 gross... These are Korean stones as well.

No slight on Stahls intended they have great products... I've not yet ordered from ShineArt but plan to to check out all the different suppliers... 

But just from a quick glance that $53.00 per 50 gross just seemed on the upper end of pricing...


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have some from both suppliers. The pricing I was looking at was clear. Colors are always more and some are more than others. There is a difference in the two. Not a big difference but a difference. Sometimes I will buy small quantities if I am unsure if I will like them or not. The best thing might be to buy small amounts from both and see which you like best. You might also find a supplier of machine cut stones and buy a small quantity of those. You will definitely see a difference in the bling factor.


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

I have purchased every kind of stone in order to compare them all. Some of my customers only want super blingy and yet to keep the price down I use ONLY Ioline Stones. Its $250 per 500 gross but the weight and clarity is insane! My customers jaws drop bc it looks like a full blown swarvoski crystal design and the weight as well. 
There are def some nice Korean grades as well.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

BlingCouture said:


> I have purchased every kind of stone in order to compare them all. Some of my customers only want super blingy and yet to keep the price down I use ONLY Ioline Stones. Its $250 per 500 gross but the weight and clarity is insane! My customers jaws drop bc it looks like a full blown swarvoski crystal design and the weight as well.
> There are def some nice Korean grades as well.


I haven't heard of Ioline? What are they and where do you get them please?


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

Ioline Stones come with the Ioline Crystal Press Machine. 
Ioline.com

Shipping is pricey....but the stones are AMAZING!!!


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Check out the stones at Specialty Graphics Supply...


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

I used those first and they are nice, but noticed they are pricey for the korean stones.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

BlingCouture said:


> I used those first and they are nice, but noticed they are pricey for the korean stones.


Then my math is BAD...I calculated them to be the least expensive..where do you get them for less?


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

I'd love to get an answer to my question


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I buy some from SGS. They are a good value for small quantites but they aren't the least expensive. For example, ShineArt or SlickArt are less expensive when you look at a per stone cost.


----------



## ssdapparel (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to rhinestones and have got some Korean low lead from Stahls. I've only used then once and the rhinestone shine is amazing. I have also compared prices with the rhinesone world and Stahls. Rhinestone World seem to be less expensive and I might go through them in the near future, unless I find a rhinestone supplier in the west (closer to Utah) Can anybody suggest other places that sell Korean low lead rhinestones?


----------



## ssdapparel (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to rhinestone shirt decoration and have bought Korean low lead rhinestones from Stahls. They seem a little too pricey after seeing the prices at the rhinestone world. But I would like to look around; can anybody recomend other places that sell Korean low lead rhinestones? (Preferrably in the north/south west. I'm in Utah. Thanks


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Seems like stahls has low lead but specialty stones are not. I believe the low lead at shine art are a tad more than the regular.


----------

